# questions for mods



## steveracinRR (Sep 8, 2007)

Well while getting ready to buy a 06 se-r im trying to figure out a few things.

first on my taurus i currenty have kyg-gr2's installed, would those work on the se-r?

what exhaust do ppl usually do that sounds deep and not high pitched? and is it better to just do all heads and new full exhaust at once?and what kind if so?

what size tires come stock?

if i plan on changing all the speaker and headunit does it even matter to have the bose?or is it in every se-r?

what other cheaper engine mods can i do to get easy hp.

and finally what springs are used to lower, other than eibach. any other cheaper brands with same results?


thanks a ton, steve


----------



## altyser (Sep 30, 2005)

steveracinRR said:


> Well while getting ready to buy a 06 se-r im trying to figure out a few things.
> 
> first on my taurus i currenty have kyg-gr2's installed, would those work on the se-r?
> 
> ...



No offense but going from a taurus to an SE-R is a big hp jump as it is. I wouldn't worry about doing anything at first. And as about the cheap thing, if you want to mod somthing cheap this is not the car for you. Everything for the car is expensive as [email protected]!!.


----------



## steveracinRR (Sep 8, 2007)

well the se-r isnt really that fast...compared to my 10 second bike...lol so i will probably only do CAI and maybe exhaust for sound. lowering springs are a must on this too!


----------



## RedSledSER (Oct 23, 2007)

SER aren't expensive to mod. Try a Audi or BMW. Compared to those kinds of cars, an SER is cheap. A short shifter for an Audi S4 is $400 and 2 hours of labor. One for the SER is $120 and 30 mins do-it-yourself.


----------



## jasonsBLKser (Jan 22, 2007)

well the prices are still pretty high. but anyways... if your not worried about it and if your trying to make it fast like your 10 second bike.. haha then try intake and headers.. maybe a ECU reflash... or if your really wanting to see a power difference turbo it or put the brian crower stroker kit on it. any of those will send you in the right direction.... you just have to decide how thick your wallet is.


----------



## Dlerea (Dec 4, 2005)

As with any new car, drive it for a bit, no need to jump right into mods, the first I did was the CAI, then exhaust which I would go for only one, MAGNAFLOW... Eibach's lowering kit is not all that $$$$$ and rotors and pads should be on that list. Have fun with your car and go little by little, BUT YOU HAVE TO BUY IT BEFORE YOU BUILD IT DAMNIT... for a STS AXXTION has also given me GREAT results


----------

